# Reverse Hood/Trunk



## 3xBrowncutty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been on here reading alot figured Id post... 

First of all, I have an 83 Cutty http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3227513
Not going to be a lowrider, but thinking of slamming an s-10 sometime :biggrin: 

I was wondering what hinges you guys use to make your hoods and trunklids open opposite on a g-body car. Looks bad ass, and was thinking of maybe doin it to mine  

If anyone has a how-to of tutorial on this, that would be awesome.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

im thinking about doing the hood for my truck.

1985-90 buick electra has a forward opening hood. i heard you can modify that to work on your car. dont know about the trunk.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I did it on my caprice.Got the hinges from late 80's buicks.Just need basic welding/fab skills and a good game plan. Measure twice cut once....


----------



## 3xBrowncutty (Aug 10, 2009)

Have any close-up pics?? So Electra hood hinges... What model Buick for the trunk??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes u either have to extendem or shorten them with-wise to fit dont recall witch...


----------



## 3xBrowncutty (Aug 10, 2009)

Extend or shorten the trunk hinge??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3xBrowncutty_@Sep 3 2009, 08:29 AM~14968164
> *Extend or shorten the trunk hinge??
> *


no the connecting bar that connects those hinges i beleive or remove it all together. not sure witch it is i have not done one in years...if i finf pics ill gettem


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 AM~14969529
> *no the connecting bar that connects those hinges i beleive or remove it all together. not sure witch it is i have not done one in years...if i finf pics ill gettem
> *


I removed the rear because I had to shorten them but I am definetly putting it back on.It helps with the side to side movement of the hinges....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Sep 3 2009, 10:59 AM~14969586
> *I removed the rear because I had to shorten them but I am definetly putting it back on.It helps with the side to side movement of the hinges....
> *


yes they help as reinforcement


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

here's mine
















got it off an early 90's buick with the tilt front hood... minor mods on a regal, but on a cutlass you have to shorten the rod in the middle by like an inch...


----------



## 3xBrowncutty (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet, my buddy has a welder so we're good there. Time to hit up the junkyards!!! College is a bitch with no car... nothing to do...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

buick park ave hinges...


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

I HAVE A NEW HINDGE KIT FROM A BUICK NO SPRINGS 35.00 LOCATION MICHIGAN SHIPPING 10.00!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3xBrowncutty (Aug 10, 2009)

So is it park ave or electra? Both work? is one easier than the other?

How did you reinforce the mounting location on the hood??


----------



## 3xBrowncutty (Aug 10, 2009)

damn, no tips on how to reinforce??


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine are 91 Park Avenue hinges. If I remember right they were used from 89-92 but i could be wrong. Those seem to be the better ones. I think there was a difference with the Electra ones but I dont remember for sure.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3xBrowncutty_@Sep 7 2009, 01:44 AM~15000745
> *damn, no tips on how to reinforce??
> *


If you mount it in the same spot as pi4short did his then no need to reinforce it. It will be tricky to get the hood square and everything to line up right so take your time and tack weld test fit alot before you finish weld anything.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

i have a couple of this hindges for sale 60 each plus shipping pm me if interested


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah i heard u can use a buick park ave hinges .. my homeboy got one and me n my homies was gettn ideas on how to install them on to our low lows lolz but yea homie im sure thas wut everyone using now-a-days


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@Oct 12 2009, 12:21 AM~15329475
> *yeah i heard u can use a buick park ave hinges ..  my homeboy got one and me n my homies was gettn ideas on how to install them on to our low lows lolz but yea homie im sure thas wut everyone using now-a-days
> *


1989 BUICK LESABRE PARK AVE, REAR OPENING HOOD HINGE WITH SPRINGS, ORIGINAL USED, NOT BENT OR LOOSE. CAME OFF CAR WITH REAR OPENING. GREAT FOR A CUSTOM APPLICATION,OR HOT ROD. THE CROSS BAR CAN BE CUT LENGTHEN OR SHORTEN FOR CUSTOM APPLICATION.
$110.00 plus shipping.







































i can also get some 80's caprice spindles. pm for price.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Sep 3 2009, 01:00 AM~14966757
> *I did it on my caprice.Got the hinges from late 80's buicks.Just need basic welding/fab skills and a good game plan. Measure twice cut once....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That may be some of the BEST ADVICE i've seen on L.I.L.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

so what needs to be done to do a this on an 88 fleetwood


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Nov 24 2009, 08:21 AM~15764402
> *so what needs to be done to do a this on an 88 fleetwood
> *


Why dont you do it and then tell us :0 :biggrin:  (no ****)


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

still 4sale


> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Sep 5 2009, 12:18 PM~14988341
> *I HAVE A NEW HINDGE KIT FROM A BUICK NO SPRINGS 35.00 LOCATION MICHIGAN SHIPPING 10.00!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## blazerman (Dec 10, 2009)

atownimpalas, do you still have the hinges bro?

I'm interested... lmk


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazerman_@Dec 9 2009, 11:54 PM~15933364
> *atownimpalas, do you still have the hinges bro?
> 
> I'm interested... lmk
> *


i got the hinge with springs 75 (includes shipping) lmk


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazerman_@Dec 10 2009, 01:54 AM~15933364
> *atownimpalas, do you still have the hinges bro?
> 
> I'm interested... lmk
> *


yea still got them 35.00 plus shipping new lmk


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 3 2009, 11:30 AM~14970440
> *here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


How did you make it lock by the front window , any ideas or pic....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

does the hood have nuts behind the sheet metal to mount the hinges?


----------

